# So I found this...



## griff5 (Jun 15, 2014)

We are having some remodeling done at our house. My sister and I went to the house to check out the work and found a bottle of women's body spray on the kitchen counter. It was not mine or my sister's. Neither of us use body spray. It was a barely used, clean bottle. We both thought is was very strange. 

When my husband came home, I saw my husband do a quick double-take upon seeing the bottle but he said nothing. My sister asked him "what's that spray there?" He said he thought it was mine or my sister's or that one of the contractors found it and left it there. 

I checked with one contractor and it was not his or his crew's. The other contractor has been dealing with my husband so I do not have his contact information to ask. None of the contractors have had access to the house without me or my husband there.

So what would you think of the find? Would you be suspicious of your spouse?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm guessing you don't have a daughter...?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I would be suspicious, but keep it real.

I would also drop the matter but do some underground snooping.


----------



## Joka (May 15, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I would be suspicious, but keep it real.
> 
> I would also drop the matter but do some underground snooping.


I second this. You need to not talk about it or act suspicious or anything that he does will go underground. Good luck. Hope you find nothing.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I would be suspicious, but keep it real.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also drop the matter but do some underground snooping.



what he said. 
and i'm sorry. i know you must be freaking out a little but try to keep your cool and start snooping.


----------



## Just Joe (May 26, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I would be suspicious, but keep it real.
> 
> I would also drop the matter but do some underground snooping.


Me too.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Over the years my wife has sometimes found things like this, and each time there turned out to be a logical explanation. Heck, maybe your husband was using it, and is embarrassed about it. I wouldn't think anything of it unless you found other evidence that he is cheating.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, hell people, how about a few more "likes" then?

OK, OK, just kidding.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

Where is the remodeling? Is it possible that the bottle was found by a worker? That it had dropped into a space by a previous owner who couldn't reach it?


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

griff5 said:


> When my husband came home, I saw my husband do a quick double-take upon seeing the bottle but he said nothing.


OMG, busted. 

There has to be a reason for the double-take that isn't "Thought it was yours". 

Think hard about any other red flags.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

What were some of the logical explanations then Theseus?


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop talking about it now ! Act like you already forgot about it, and continue acting normally.

Then, start doing a little snooping. Check his phone, phone records, etc for any unusual activity or increased contact to only one or 2 numbers.

Check any or all social media accounts he may use if you can, as well as any email accounts he has, again, that you can, WITHOUT HIM KNOWING !

You want to act normal now so that if something is going on he doesn't start covering his tracks, i.e. deleting texts or emails, etc.

How has your relationship been ? Is your sex life active, etc ?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

You outed yourself by exposing it too soon.

You should have done some detective work BEFORE letting you know you were on to him.

NOW he knows and he's deleting all his emails...

You just let the cat out of the proverbial bag...


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> You outed yourself by exposing it too soon.
> 
> You should have done some detective work BEFORE letting you know you were on to him.
> 
> ...


That's what I am afraid of, but maybe if he's sloppy enough to leave a perfume bottle laying around like that, then he'll be careless enough to leave other evidence also. Assuming of course something is up.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds suspect. 

I would go undercover and investigate.

Has he given you any reason to think he was cheating before? Past infidelities/inappropriate behavior?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there furniture in your house?

If, and this is still a speculative if, your husband had sex with someone on the kitchen floor, then a theoretical OW might have left something in the kitchen. Otherwise why would she use the spray there?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What kind of remodeling? You say none of the contractors have access to the house without you? So one of you is always there while the work is being performed? Contractor could say no that's not ours to cover for his workers, and is even the contractor there with the workers all the time?

If hubby is having an affair, then he has rendezvous with her before - probably in a hotel or her home. Why go to a empty house with sawdust, etc everywhere? And if the house was empty he probably would have noticed a women's spray on the counter. 

I'm not saying don't be vigilant, certainly get into email, social apps, phone and text records ASAP. But don't make the leap to he's having an affair based solely on the body spray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Have you checked his phone records or looked at his email. 

This would cause me to pause and look at some other things and that would probably be best done quietly for now. 

It could have been found from a previous owner or even a previous visitor in your home depending on the type of remodeling under way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I would be suspicious, but keep it real.
> 
> I would also drop the matter but do some underground snooping.


I would play it off, but consider taking the whole thing underground too. Remember, if you publicly snoop, you have minimal chance of finding anything. I would also remain sensitive to changes in behaviors or habits. (longer working ours, new clothes, more covert phone usage etc)


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I would not suspect anything on finding body spray....

But, my husband cheated on me most of our marriage and I never suspected anything. 

I guess, trust your gut and investigate quietly.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

cool12 said:


> what he said.
> and i'm sorry. i know you must be freaking out a little but try to keep your cool and start snooping.


What she said


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

griff5 said:


> I checked with one contractor and it was not his or his crew's. The other contractor has been dealing with my husband so I do not have his contact information to ask. None of the contractors have had access to the house without me or my husband there.


The contractor and workers are all sweaty men, right? I seriously doubt any of them would use a woman's body spray!

It could be something lost by a previous resident. Perhaps it rolled under a bathroom cabinet. Anyhow, whoever found it might have wiped it clean before putting it on the counter.

I really don't think this item by itself is suspicious given the circumstances of you or your husband always being there when contractors are there (so no contractor was there with his girlfriend doing it on your couch).

What made this suspicious to you? There must be something niggling at your mind to begin with. Otherwise the assumption would have immediately been that it was found by a contractor and belonged to a previous resident. Instead, you immediately felt suspicious (as did your sister apparently). Gut feelings are usually right, and so in this case there seems to be a gut feeling caused by other previous factors.

I would investigate carefully. VAR his car, keylog the computer, carefully check all credit card statements. Look for any restaurants, gift purchases, or other odd purchases or locations. Can you verify that he has not been to the house without a contractor being there? That is, has he taken another woman to the house when no contractors were there but told you he was going there to talk to a contractor?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes TAM/CWI finds people guilty until maybe proven slightly not guilty due to lack of evidence.

So, please do use some common sense here. Does he come home smelling like this or other scents? Does he come home late? Has his behavior changed? A lot more or a lot less attention? Condom count? Getting his hair done weekly? Constantly primping? On the phone endlessly, texting madly into the wee hours? Emailing...

Probably not. Is it possible this was found by someone and just put there? 

The double take at the bottle sounds funny. True. Since it is not a tool or belong there, maybe he reacted the same as you like WTF.. Have you considered one of the contractors is misbehaving and they left it there and not hubby? You contacted "the contractor" but not all the guys working there right? Would any of them admit to it if something's wrong? The boss may not know of all their goings ons. 

I'd say no worries. But watch. You have every right to protect your marriage.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

could be nothing...I would have my radar up though, be on the look out...but i wouldnt throw him out and file just yet LOL...this clue is too ambiguous and could be many practical explanations to why that bottle was there

you need a "smoking gun" to confront, not a empty holster LOL

what has me troubled is the "double take"...if this is not an exageration and he truly did a double take upon seeing it, that means he KNOWS what it is...otherwise he would not have even noticed it...THAT would have me worried...


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

years ago, when I was still married to my cheating ex, she and her bestie went out one night, ex drove

Unbeknownst to my ex and the bestie, a compact fell out of the besties purse and under the passenger seat

2 nights later wife goes out of town for work for a week (she wasnt cheating at this time, this was pre-****dom) I have her car...she comes home and finds the compact...all hell breaks loose...I am on the couch for a few nights until she and bestie put their empty heads together and find out who the compact belongs to

the ironic part is, bestie has flirted with me the entire time I was married to ex, and she called me while the wife was out of town to see if I wanted to "watch some movies"...i of course said no as I knew what she intended on trying...my ex was oblivious to her besties intentions towards me, or she would have assumed the compact was left there because her and I wer fooling around


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone see the news flurry awhile back about the real estate agent caught on camera having an affair in a client's home? I know the guys working on your home may be dirty and sweaty, but if they have access, what's to stop them from cleaning up in your shower (or elsewhere) and having a date at your unoccupied home? Not saying your H is innocent, just sayin'...


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

Could this have been a joke prop amongst the contractors? 

"Hey Ralph, you smell like a sweaty yak! use this!! (throws body spray at him) har har har"


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

Body spray would be an interesting item to leave behind if there were an affair going on. It could be a quick way for a married or otherwise committed woman to hide the scent of sex without showering. It would have the downside of leaving that scent in the air.

It also implies that the perpetrator was prepared for the activity, perhaps it being a regular one.

FYI, I do buy body spray, bath oils, and little stuff like that for my wife for presents. Maybe your husband was doing the same and misplaced it.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Years before I knew my ex was a cheater I had a pick up truck and we lived in a trailer park. I parked the truck by the laundry room a lot of the time.

One day the ex comes to me with these outrageously large pair of jeans and asks me what wh*re left these in your truck?

I had no idea what she was talking about. And it took a really long time to find out that she found them in the truck bed and was sure I'd done the deed with some large woman in the truck.

What I am sure happened then and still believe is that someone dropped them in the truck bed at the laundry room. Maybe to get rid of them? I don't know.

Long way of saying, I don't see evidence of cheating in that body spray. Maybe someone bought it by mistake and just left it on the counter from the contractor staff.


----------



## sunrisesunset (Jun 13, 2014)

Everyone's advice is pretty much what i would give. 

I found my husband was cheating through is Gmail account. He had deleted all his sent messages, and emails they had exchanged. But if you scroll down on the left bar there's a "CHAT" section that saves all chats. It had every chat the last 5 years. 

Also he kept her text name covered up to, it was the name of is old work and her name as to look like he was contacting someone from work if I ever looked at it. 

HOPEFULLY it's nothing but you really do need to check it out for yourself.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Griff5,

How are you doing. Need anything..?


----------

